# Kaufberatung bzw. Entscheidungsunterstützung Hardtail



## Pfefferminza (20. Mai 2015)

Hej hej, liebe Ladies,

ich habe es in meinem Vorstellungspost ja schon ganz kurz angerissen, ich suche (händeringend) nach einem neuen Bike für mich.



Pfefferminza schrieb:


> Hej hej, ich möchte mich auch gerne vorstellen, 31 J., in Österreich lebend und gerade erst dabei das mountainbiken zu entdecken, in den nächsten Wochen steht der erste Radkauf an (derzeit gurke ich noch mit einem uralt-billig-Hobel-aus-dem-Jahre-Schnee herum), ich freu mich schon sehr darauf. Ich mache es wie vermutlich einige und werde mir ein (hoffentlich) vernünftiges Hardtail kaufen um mal zu schauen, wie sich das alles entwickelt. Die Träume sind groß, die Kondition das genaue Gegenteil, aber es macht mir alles sehr viel Spaß.
> 
> Das Forum ist mir schon seit einiger Zeit eine dienliche Infoquelle, v.a. bezogen auf den Bikekauf bin ich schon ein bisschen vorinformiert, jetzt wird es Zeit Probefahrten zu machen und Händler zu nerven.



*Kurz zu den Rahmenbedingungen:*
weibl. 
Körpergröße: 1,70m
Schrittlänge: 80cm
Torsolänge: 59cm (gemessen nach Canyon PPS-System, also Wasserwaage zwischen die Beine, wie bei der Schrittlänge und von Oberkante Wasserwaage bis zum Halsansatz)
Armlänge: 58cm
Schulterbreite: 35cm

Was wird gefahren: derzeit fahre ich mit meinem alten Hobel hauptsächlich Forststraßen und unkomplizierte Wanderwege bergab, mehr trau' ich den Bremsen auch schlicht nicht mehr zu. Ziel ist CC, nicht allzu schweres Gelände, v.a. Touren im Voralpengebiet, aber halt komott. Mein alts Rad hat einen zu kleinen Rahmen für mich (40) und ist noch ein 26".

Nachdem ich eigentlich unbedingt bei einem ortsansäßigen Radgeschäft kaufen wollte, bin ich in den letzten Tagen von Laden zu Laden getingelt, mit einer gewissen Ernüchterung. Dass ich keine Hardtails mehr mit 26" bekomme, war mir im Vorhinein ja schon klar, aber dass die Auswahl derart beschränkt ist, wunderte mich dann doch.

Zwei Händler ergaben:

wir machen ausschließlich Bestellungen, aber dafür bekommen sie das erste Service gratis - keine Räder vor Ort.
Ja, wir haben Räder, nein, sie dürfen keines probieren.

Bei einem Geschäft wurde ich (wir, mein Partner braucht ebenfalls ein neues Bike), dann beraten, dort bin ich probegefahren, allerdings immer nur um das Podest auf dem die Räder stehen möglich (wir wurden dann noch mit so einem System, bodyscanning CRM, vermessen und danach die Räder noch etwas feineingestellt):

Bergamont Roxtar Ltd. Alloy 27,5" in Rahmengröße 42cm (zu klein) und Rahmengröße 47cm (war okay, Fahrgefühl unter diesen Bedingungen nicht wirklich für mich aussagekräftig, aber die Größe hat irgendwie gepasst).
Bergamont Revox Ltd. Alloy 29" in Rahmengröße 47cm war irgendwie etwas schiffartig, hollandradmäßig, mir kam der Rahmen im Vergleich mit den 29" auch irgendwie zu groß vor (sehr subjektiv)
Cube LTD SL 27,5 in Rahmengröße 16" - da war mir der Rahmen schlicht etwas zu klein, in 18" nicht da, allerdings das erste Bike, dass zumindest optisch für mich ganz okay war.
Szenenwechsel, anderes Geschäft, Fahrten auf dem Parkplatz möglich:

Giant Mountainbike Talon 27.5 RC LTD in Rahmengröße 43 - Gefühl, dass ich irgendwie raufgesteckt war, mit kurzer Fotokontrolle, jupp, sieht auch so aus. Außerdem war ich mit meinen Händen schon jeweils rund einen halben Zentimeter/Zentimeter über den Griffen, damit es für mich von der Geometrie gemütlich gepasst hätte, sprich Lenkerbreite war auch irgendwie im Zusammenspiel nicht passend.

Zum Vergleich, damit ich ein 29er mal zumindest auf der Straße fahre: Univega Summit 6.0 in Rahmengröße 42 . Das hat sich dann von allen Rädern am nettesten angefühlt, ich hatte das Gefühl, ich sitze gut "im Rahmen" (versteht irgendjemand, was ich damit meine?!), das Fahrgefühl mit den 29ern war trotzdem sehr ungewohnt, da einfach ganz anders als mein jetziges Rad mit zu kleinem Rahmen und 26" Rädern.
So, jetzt sitz ich so ein bisschen hier und bin genauso schlau wie zuvor - Körpergröße liegt anscheinend je nach Rahmengeometrie und Reifengröße zwischen zwei Rahmengrößen. Beratung in den Radgeschäften ist irgendwie sehr reduziert vorhanden (vom Zetterl neben dem Rad kann ich auch selber ablesen und wenn's dann auch noch falsch abgelesen wird ...). Jetzt habe ich noch etwas herumgelesen und Geometrien verglichen und für mich noch überlegt, ob das 

Canyon Grand Canyon AL 6.9 etwas für mich wäre, Canyon selbst schlägt mir bei meinen Proportionen Rahmengröße S (16,5") vor. Eigentlich wollte ich ja kein 29er, die bisher gefahrenen 27.5er waren für mich jetzt auch nicht sooo der Hit und das einzige, das mir recht Spaß gemacht hat, war heute das 29er mit einem kleineren Rahmen - allerdings habe ich einfach keine Ahnung, wie sich die Dinger im Gelände fahren und ob ich dann drauf daherfahre wie auf einem Dromedar. Das Grand Canyon hätte den (nicht ausschlaggebenden) sagenhaften Vorteil, dass es mir gefällt (in blau).
Soweit, danke an alle, die bisher durchgehalten haben, ich bin jemand, der vlt. dazu neigt, so etwas zu viel zu überdenken, aber ich bin wirklich planlos, was ich mit den bisher "Gestesteten" anfangen soll und für jede Hilfe sehr, sehr dankbar - wer nach gefühlt dreidrölfzigtrillionen bereits beratenen UserInnen keinen Bock mehr hat, ich versteh's  .


----------



## Votec Tox (20. Mai 2015)

Das "Problem" bei all diesen Radkäufen ist, daß man eigentlich erst nach ein paar Monaten intensiven Fahrens weiß, wohin man sich entwickelt und was für ein Rad man bevorzugt. Selbst wenn man so ein neues MtB einen Tag lang leiht - bei unserem Radladen im Ort kann man diese für nur 12.- Euro - wird man Alles ganz toll finden, weil es ja besser ist als das alte Rad aber die feinen Unterschiede wird man erst später spüren.

Ich würde - ohne jetzt Deine Auswahl studiert zu haben - ein Rad mit einem nicht zu steilen Lenkwinkel aussuchen, also keine Racer Geometrie mit steil stehender Gabel und flachem Cockpit sondern eher neudeutsch "all mountain". Dazu eher kürzere Kettenstreben für etwas Verspieltheit und dafür ein gemäßigt langes Oberrohr und zuletzt kein zu hohesSitzrohr sodaß Du Deinen Sattel bergab schön tief absenken kannst. Verbunden mit griffigen Reifen und guten Bremsen hast Du dann ein Rad, dem Du vertraust und mit dem Du Dich traust Neues zu lernen.
Und warum kein 27,5er anstatt ein 29er? Mit 1,70m mußt Du doch kein 29er fahren?
Es gibt hier jede Menge Ladies mit Hardtails, die Dir sicher weiterhelfen können.
(Mein Hardtail hat noch 26" )

_Edit:_ _hatte zuerst "Sattelstütze" geschrieben, meine natürlich "kein zu hohes Sitzrohr"_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfefferminza (20. Mai 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Das "Problem" bei all diesen Radkäufen ist, daß man eigentlich erst nach ein paar Monaten intensiven Fahrens weiß, wohin man sich entwickelt und was für ein Rad man bevorzugt. Selbst wenn man so ein neues MtB einen Tag lang leiht - bei unserem Radladen im Ort kann man diese für nur 12.- Euro - wird man Alles ganz toll finden, weil es ja besser ist als das alte Rad aber die feinen Unterschiede wird man erst später spüren.



Das unterschreibe ich eh sofort, deswegen wird es jetzt auch ein "Einsteiger-Hardtail", damit ich mich in 6 Monaten nicht grün und blau ärgere über ein 2000-3000 Euro Radl, das überhaupt nicht zu mir und zu meinen Bedürfnissen passt (außerdem muss ich mir ein feines Bike ja auch erstmal mit ein bisschen Schweiß verdienen  ). Und ich kenne mich, in einem halben Jahr, weiß ich dann um vieles mehr, insbes. Teile betreffend und ärgere mich, warum ich für das was ich jetzt nimmer will, so viel Geld ausgegeben habe ...



Votec Tox schrieb:


> Ich würde - ohne jetzt Deine Auswahl studiert zu haben - ein Rad mit einem nicht zu steilen Lenkwinkel aussuchen, also keine Racer Geometrie mit steil stehender Gabel und flachem Cockpit sondern eher neudeutsch "all mountain". Dazu eher kürzere Kettenstreben für etwas Verspieltheit und dafür ein gemäßigt langes Oberrohr und zuletzt keine zu hohe Sattelstütze sodaß Du Deinen Sattel bergab schön tief absenken kannst. Verbunden mit griffigen Reifen und guten Bremsen hast Du dann ein Rad, dem Du vertraust und mit dem Du Dich traust Neues zu lernen.
> Und warum kein 27,5er anstatt ein 29er? Mit 1,70m mußt Du doch kein 29er fahren?
> Es gibt hier jede Menge Ladies mit Hardtails, die Dir sicher weiterhelfen können.
> (Mein Hardtail hat noch 26" )



Ich glaube, ich muss mich noch ein bisschen einlesen, so recht weiß ich nämlich noch nicht, was "nicht zu steiler" Lenkwinkel bedeutet bzw. ab was für Geometrien man von Race Geometrien sprechen würde.
Ich will ja nicht zwangsläufig ein 29er oder zwangsläufig ein 27,5er - die ersten 29er die ich probiert habe, waren ja sehr schiffsschaukelmäßig, das letzte hat jetzt überrascht, war sehr positiv. Gefühlt hätte ich vor dem letzten Rad gesagt 27.5er, weil wendiger, ein bisserl spritziger irgendwie (ich merke, mir fehlt hier irgendwie total das Vokabular, für das was ich beschreiben möchte), das letzte hat einfach den Eindruck hinterlassen, dass es gut passt und ist sich ganz nett gefahren (wie es wirklich ist, dafür hätte ich vermutlich eine Glaskugel gebraucht).

Irgendwie hatte ich bei den Händlern halt den Eindruck, sie wollen mir den Rahmen verkaufen, den sie gerade da haben, ohne, dass sie irgendwie draufschauen, ob das jetzt passt ... ein Händler wollte mir sogar weis machen, dass ich doch den 51er Rahmen probieren soll (weil sie den 47er nicht hatten und der 42er zu klein war), daneben habe ich ausgesehen wie eine Zwergin.


----------



## everywhere.local (20. Mai 2015)

Ha, habe erst zu spät gesehen, dass ich im LO gelandet bin. Vielleicht, darf ich dennoch kurz was schreiben:

1. VORBILDLICHER POST  - da können sich 95% der anderen User mal ne Scheibe abschneiden (mich sehr wahrscheinlich eingschlossen. keine Angst, ich schnibbel nicht an dir rum  )
2. Angesichts deiner Körpergrösse würde ich nicht unbedingt zu 29" greifen. Du hast ja selbst gemerkt, dass es sich fährt wie ein Schiff.
was mich zum 3. bringt: das mit dem 26"-"Angebot" finde ich auch sehr schade. Da bekommt man ausgereifte Bikes mit selbigen Geometrien, vermutlich auch ideal für deine Grösse.
4. Wenn der Händler dich nicht probieren lässt, würde ich bei ihm auch nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen. Du kaufst ja auch kein Auto ohne Probefahrt... und die Dinger fahren sich sicher "gleicher" als Mountainbikes...

So nun mal noch ein paar cents:
Ich rate dir dringend zu einem Bike, worauf du dich wohlfühlst und was deiner Fahrhaltung entgegenkommt. Du musst darauf relativ bequem sitzen können und dabei in der Lage sein dich so auszurichten, dass du dich nicht mit den Händen am Lenker abstützen musst (entsprechende Haltung vorausgesetzt). Bedenke, dass das alles bergauf und -ab auch funktionieren muss. Wie sportlich (nach vorn geneigt) du dabei bist, ist deinem Geschmack überlassen.
"Zu viel überdenken" kannst du da fast nicht, da es ja eine recht grosse Investition ist, die dich langfristig zufriedenstellen und dir Spass bereiten soll.

Kurzversion: 
- keine 29"
- du sollst nicht das Gefühl haben, oben auf dem Bike balancieren zu müssen, sondern eher "im Bike zu sitzen"
- Haltung muss dir taugen (einfach für heavy feet, light hands)
- Bike soll dir direkt ein gutes Gefühl vermitteln (Grösse soll natürlich stimmen)


Ich hoffe, ich konnte etwas helfen


----------



## Lahmschnecke (20. Mai 2015)

Basti - ebenfalls vorbildlicher Post, dafür durftest Du Dich auch ins LO verlaufen


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (20. Mai 2015)

Hallo Pfefferminza,
ich erlaube mir auch mal im LO zu scheiben, weil meine Freundin und ich ebenfalls gerade auf Bikesuche sind.
1. Tipp: Das erste Bike ist immer ein Fehlkauf.  Deshalb nicht zu viel ausgeben. Nach einem Jahr weißt du, welche Strecken du gern fährst und ob das Bike dafür bisschen länger/kürzer/flacher... sein muss. 1000 € für ein Einsteigerhardtail sind ganz gut. Mit bisschen Restgeld eventuell noch angenehmen Sattel, gute Pedale, Griffe, Vorbaulänge und Lenkerbreite anpassen. Und in 1-2 Jahren das ganze nochmal. 

2. Orientiere dich nicht an der Rahmenhöhe. Die ist fast egal, da du die Sattelhöhe verstellen kannst. Wichtiges Maß zum Vergleich der Rahmen ist der Reach. Für dich vermutlich 390 - 405 mm. Lenkwinkel, Tretlagerhöhe, Radstand, Kettenstrebenlänge haben Einfluss auf das Fahrverhalten. Angenehm für "allround" ist sicher ein flacherer Lenkwinkel, tiefes Tretlager, kurze Kettenstreben, Federweg ca. 120mm. Die Rahmenhöhe (Sitzrohrlänge) sollte möglichst niedrig sein, damit du auch mal eine Variostütze mit 125 mm Hub montieren kannst (wirklich toll!  ). Bei deiner Schrittlänge könnte es bei Rahmen über 450mm knapp werden. 
3. Du hast bei deiner Größe recht lange Beine (ich bin 14 cm größer, habe aber nur 4 cm länger Beine  ). Deshalb könnten auch die Rahmen mit typischer Frauengeo interessant sein. Die sind meist bisschen kürzer und in der Front etwas höher. Ein kürzerer Vorbau tut es aber auch und beinflusst das Handling meist positiv.
Bei kleinen Händlern kommt man nicht weiter. Die haben maximal einen M oder L Rahmen zur Probefahrt da. Entweder du mietest bei Testcentern Bikes für einen Tag oder zerrst unterweg jedes Mädel, das ungefähr gleich groß ist, vom Rad und machst mal ne Probefahrt. Die meisten Leute sind nett, wenn man ihnen sagt, dass sie ein tolles Rad haben und ob man sich mal kurz drauf setzen darf. 
4. Im Onlinehandel gibts ein Widerrufsrecht. Ist zwar umständlich ein Canyon wieder einzupacken, aber möglich. Wenn du es nicht dreckig machst, kannst du damit jedenfalls mal um den Block fahren. 
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Pfefferminza (20. Mai 2015)

Haha, vorbildlich, vielen Dank! 



bastifunbiker schrieb:


> So nun mal noch ein paar cents:
> Ich rate dir dringend zu einem Bike, worauf du dich wohlfühlst und was deiner Fahrhaltung entgegenkommt. Du musst darauf relativ bequem sitzen können und dabei in der Lage sein dich so auszurichten, dass du dich nicht mit den Händen am Lenker abstützen musst (entsprechende Haltung vorausgesetzt). Bedenke, dass das alles bergauf und -ab auch funktionieren muss. Wie sportlich (nach vorn geneigt) du dabei bist, ist deinem Geschmack überlassen.
> "Zu viel überdenken" kannst du da fast nicht, da es ja eine recht grosse Investition ist, die dich langfristig zufriedenstellen und dir Spass bereiten soll.
> 
> ...



Das hilft definitiv. Ich glaube, das mit dem Abstützen am Lenker ist mit meinem derzeit zu kleinen Rahmen der Fall, da ich die Sattelstütze derart hoch rausziehen muss, dass ich schon recht "abschüssig" auf dem Bike sitze. Ich glaube, ich mag es nicht zu aufrecht, dass war in Kombination mit den großen Raddimensionen dieses "hollandradgefühl". Beim Giant in 27.5" hatte ich definitiv das Gefühl oben auf dem Bike zu balancieren. Ich glaube (ich kann im Moment ja nicht viel mehr als glauben, von wissen bin ich da weit weg), dass ich es mag, wenn ich gut drin sitze, aber dennoch nicht zu aufrecht, Lenker darf irgendwie nicht zu kurz dimensioniert sein, das habe ich heute bemerkt, ich nehme die Hände gerne etwas raus.

Hm, im Moment bin ich ja wirklich etwas planlos, bisher war noch das Bergamont Roxtar Ltd. Alloy das ansprechendste, alternativ würde mir noch das:


Transalp Ambition Team 4.0 einfallen, einziges 26"er, dass ich so finde, allerdings muss ich mich da erst dransetzen und die Geometriedaten vergleichen, da habe ich noch keinen Plan, wie sich das darstellt, z.Bsp. im Vergleich zum oben genannten Bergamont.


----------



## Pfefferminza (20. Mai 2015)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Hallo Pfefferminza,
> ich erlaube mir auch mal im LO zu scheiben, weil meine Freundin und ich ebenfalls gerade auf Bikesuche sind.
> 1. Tipp: Das erste Bike ist immer ein Fehlkauf.  Deshalb nicht zu viel ausgeben. Nach einem Jahr weißt du, welche Strecken du gern fährst und ob das Bike dafür bisschen länger/kürzer/flacher... sein muss. 1000 € für ein Einsteigerhardtail sind ganz gut. Mit bisschen Restgeld eventuell noch angenehmen Sattel, gute Pedale, Griffe, Vorbaulänge und Lenkerbreite anpassen. Und in 1-2 Jahren das ganze nochmal.



Danke, Wurzelpedaleur, du machst mir Mut ... 1-2 Jahre, hmpf. Nein, im Ernst, ich rechne eh damit, ich kenn mich zur Genüge, dass ich vermutlich in 6 Monaten schon grantig auf mich bin, darum versuche ich es ja, etwas genauer auszuwählen als nur "schön, g'fallt mir, kauf ich", aber es wird eh nichts helfen, selten so einen Bereich gesehen, wo man so schnell so viel Kohle liegen lässt. Allein was mich mein alter Hobel die letzten zwei Wochen gekostet hat ...



Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> 2. Orientiere dich nicht an der Rahmenhöhe. Die ist fast egal, da du die Sattelhöhe verstellen kannst. Wichtiges Maß zum Vergleich der Rahmen ist der Reach. Für dich vermutlich 390 - 405 mm. Lenkwinkel, Tretlagerhöhe, Radstand, Kettenstrebenlänge haben Einfluss auf das Fahrverhalten. Angenehm für "allround" ist sicher ein flacherer Lenkwinkel, tiefes Tretlager, kurze Kettenstreben, Federweg ca. 120mm. Die Rahmenhöhe (Sitzrohrlänge) sollte möglichst niedrig sein, damit du auch mal eine Variostütze mit 125 mm Hub montieren kannst (wirklich toll!  ). Bei deiner Schrittlänge könnte es bei Rahmen über 450mm knapp werden.
> 3. Du hast bei deiner Größe recht lange Beine (ich bin 14 cm größer, habe aber nur 4 cm länger Beine  ). Deshalb könnten auch die Rahmen mit typischer Frauengeo interessant sein. Die sind meist bisschen kürzer und in der Front etwas höher. Ein kürzerer Vorbau tut es aber auch und beinflusst das Handling meist positiv.
> Bei kleinen Händlern kommt man nicht weiter. Die haben maximal einen M oder L Rahmen zur Probefahrt da. Entweder du mietest bei Testcentern Bikes für einen Tag oder zerrst unterweg jedes Mädel, das ungefähr gleich groß ist, vom Rad und machst mal ne Probefahrt. Die meisten Leute sind nett, wenn man ihnen sagt, dass sie ein tolles Rad haben und ob man sich mal kurz drauf setzen darf.
> 4. Im Onlinehandel gibts ein Widerrufsrecht. Ist zwar umständlich ein Canyon wieder einzupacken, aber möglich. Wenn du es nicht dreckig machst, kannst du damit jedenfalls mal um den Block fahren.
> Viel Erfolg!



Danke für deine Tipps auch, ich muss mich was die Begrifflichkeiten "flach", "kurz", etc. anbelangt, definitiv noch einlesen, versuche es gerade etwas zu vergleichen, damit ich sehe, wie weit hier die Dimensionen auseinanderliegen. Und *nein*, ich habe erst beschlossen, dass so eine Variostütze doch sicher Schnickschnack ist, den man nicht braucht. 

ad Federweg: So hier als Greenhorn, dachte ich, ich fahre mit 100mm Federweg recht gut, lieg ich da daneben? Die meisten Hardtails sind so mit 100mm Federweg ausgestattet (außer ich bin schief gewickelt).


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Mai 2015)

Kurz gesagt, wie all die anderen Menschen auch, die 170cm groß sind und ein Hardtail für 08-15 suchen, kauf dir eins das dir farblich zusagt für um die 1000.-€ und gut ist (zB Bulls Copperhead 3).


----------



## Aninaj (20. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

weil ich die Probleme und Fragen gut kenne, geb ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu 

Bin 167 und hab 77cm lange Beine, also einen Ticken kleiner als du. Ich fahren das links im Bild zu sehende HT (mein Erstes) - ein Bulls Copperhead 3 in 42 cm und noch 26" Rädern dran. Als Einsteigerrad nicht zu verachten. Allerdings wirst du das (leider) nicht mehr bekommen, da ja alle dem 29er Wahn verfallen sind. Mit 170 bist du meiner persönlichen Meinung nach zu klein für ein 29er. Denn die Geometrie des Rahmen wird dann irgendwie an die Räder angepaßt, statt dass die Räder an den Rahmen anpasst werden. Und, ein Punkt den auch viele scheinbar gerne vergessen, das Bike wird schwerer. Ich würde die daher raten die Augen nach einem 650B, fast noch besser einem 26er offen zu halten. 

Für mich wichtig beim Rad:
(1) ich muss mich wohl fühlen (was natürlich einem Einsteiger schwerer fällt zu erkennen) - allerdings gewöhnt sich menschliche Körper an ziemlich vieles - also auch an eine etwas andere Sitzposition (wenn du also deine alte "Gurke" jetzt schon öfter gefahren bist, hast du dich schon an die Geometrie gewöhnt...)
(2) drüber stehen können (d.h. über dem Rad, vor dem Sattel mit beiden Beinen auf dem Boden stehen und noch etwas Luft zum Rahmen zu haben - das gibt Sicherheit im schwierigerem Gelände)

Zu den anderen Punkten die schon angesprochen wurden
- 100 mm Federweg ist Standard, einige Gabeln (z.B. die RS Reba) lassen sich traveln auf 120 mm (Heißt fix verstellen auf etwas mehr Federweg) mehr finde ich aber nicht schlecht, wenn frau Trails fahren möchte, die etwas anspruchsvoller sind 
- versenkbare Sattelstützen sind gerade für Anfänger eine tolle Erfindung - so kannst du schnell und unkompliziert den Sattel absenken, wenn du dich plötzlich in etwas schwierigerem Gelände befindest 

Drück die Daumen, dass du das richtigen EinsteigerBike für dich findest.

Grüßle
Janni


----------



## Pfefferminza (21. Mai 2015)

Hej Janni,

danke!!
Das Bulls hätte ich prinzipiell gerne probiert (irgendwie habe ich mir in den Kopf gesetzt einfach viiiiiel zu pürobieren, bevor ich mich entscheide), leider ist es hier derzeit überhaupt nicht zu bekommen, bei den einzigen zwei Händlern im Umkreis von 200km - "ausverkauft". Und 26er finde ich nirgends, die schauen mich alle an, als ob ich von Außerirdischen erzählen würde. Da ist das Transalp das einzige für mich auffindbare.

Ich werde heute wieder einen Händler quälen gehen und ich denke, ich werde auch das Bergamont Roxtar in 27.5" nochmal probieren, da es bisher, außer dem gestern probierten 29er, am nettesten war. Auch wenn das Rad potthässlich ist. Beim Bergamont in Rahmengröße 47 ist es halt mit der Überstandshöhe so, dass ich direkt auf dem Oberrohr ankomme, wenn ich beide Beine plan auf den Boden stelle. Ich denke, ich muss da auch nochmal den kleineren Rahmen versuchen, habe aber das Gefühl, da balanciere ich auf dem Bike.

Dafür brachte der gestrige Tag noch eine Überraschung - ich konnte eine kleine Runde auf einem Fattie fahren. Gut, das brauch ich also auch, das war schon sehr lustig, bis auf den Fastzusammenstoß mit einer Mauer, da ich wirklich nicht mit so einem ungewohnten Handling gerechnet habe  . Kommt auf meine Liste zur Sattelstütze = "brauch ich nicht, oder doch"?!

Edit: Ich dachte übrigens daran, dass ich mir zunächst Flat Pedals im Bereich um die €30.- kaufe, weil ich irgendwann vlt. auch mal Clickies versuchen möchte, bin das aber noch nie gefahren, wollte das daher eher kostengünstig angehen, falls ich die Clickies nicht mag ... Macht das Sinn?!




Aninaj schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> weil ich die Probleme und Fragen gut kenne, geb ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan_1968 (21. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
ein paar kurze Worte möchte ich loswerden:
Meine Frau hat etwa die geichen Körpermaße wie Du @Pfefferminza 
Sie hatte bis jetzt ein XC Fully 26" mit 100mm Federweg (und war damit immer sehr zufrieden, ist es gerne gefahren). Aktuell ist sie auf ein Grand Canyon AL SLX 7.9 W (29", Größe S) umgestiegen.
Wenn dein angegebenes Fahrprofil so bleibt, dann kann ich der pauschalen Aussage "mit 1,70 Größe kein 29" nicht zustimmen.
Noch ist meine Frau nicht viel gefahren, aber die ersten Eindrücke und spontan aus dem Bauch heraus von ihr ausgesprochen waren: "Das fährt sich bergauf genauso leicht wie im Flachen".
Und vorher war ich immer mit meinem 26" deutlich schneller unterwegs als sie mit ihrem 26". Gestern sind wir aber zusammen gefahren, und sie war keinen Deut langsamer (auf gerader Strecke Forstautobahn und Asphalt!), das war ganz ungewohnt.  
Sehr auffällig ist auch, dass sie von dem neuen Sattel (W-Ausführung) regelrecht begeistert ist.

Viele Worte, kurzer Sinn: Fahre wenigstens mal ein oder zwei unterschiedliche 29iger Probe, und entscheide dann, ob es Mist ist oder nicht. Zu deinem (jetzigen) Fahrprofil passt es meiner Meinung nach sehr gut - besser als ein 26 oder 650B...

Gruß Jan


----------



## Aninaj (21. Mai 2015)

Pfefferminza schrieb:


> Edit: Ich dachte übrigens daran, dass ich mir zunächst Flat Pedals im Bereich um die €30.- kaufe, weil ich irgendwann vlt. auch mal Clickies versuchen möchte, bin das aber noch nie gefahren, wollte das daher eher kostengünstig angehen, falls ich die Clickies nicht mag ... Macht das Sinn?!



Clickies oder nicht Clickies ist irgendwie Geschmackssache. Ich hab mit Clickies angefangen und bin auf FlatPedals umgestiegen. Grund: Ich bin ein Angsthase auf dem Bike und fühle mich mit FlatPedals in "schwierigen" Trails sicherer. Wer viel Waldautobahn fährt und weniger Trails wird die Vorzüge von Clickies zu schätzen wissen, oder wer eben ned so'n Angsthase ist wie ich  Es gibt Stimmen sie sagen "richtig" fahren lernst du wohl nur mir FlatPedals... an den Clickies ziehen kann schließlich jeder 

Und nochmal zum 29" Thema - Ein 26er Fully mit einem 29er HT zu vergleichen finde ich etwas schwierig.. da zweiteres wahrscheinlich trotz der größerer Räder leichter ist. Und klar rollt das auf flacher, ebener Strecke besser...  ich vermute nur, bei Pfefferminza geht es auch Bergauf und in naher Zukunft auch über Trails bergab. Und dann möchte ich als Frau meinen Sattel gaaaaanz weit unten haben und mit dem Popes nicht auf dem Hinterrad langschrubbern  Aber just my 2 cent. Letztlich muss Jede mit ihrem Rad glücklich werden und Jede kann hier nur ihre ganz persönlichen Erfahrungen weitergeben.

Grüßle
Janni


----------



## Jan_1968 (21. Mai 2015)

@Aninaj 
...zum angegebenen Fahrprofil von @Pfefferminza passt -meiner Meinung nach- ein 29er Hardtail besser, dabei bleibe ich. 
Du sprichst hier schon von einem anderen (deinem) Fahrprofil - wenn die Entwicklung von @Pfefferminza in die Richtung geht oder gehen wird, dann stimme ich dir zu.

Aus welchem Grund sollte man zu einem Fahrprofil nicht völlig verschiedene Fahrräder vergleichen? Eigentlich finde ich das bei einer Kaufentscheidung genau richtig (!).

Gruß Jan


----------



## Aninaj (21. Mai 2015)

> Aus welchem Grund sollte man zu einem Fahrprofil nicht völlig verschiedene Fahrräder vergleichen? Eigentlich finde ich das bei einer Kaufentscheidung genau richtig (!).



Ich finde es schwierig ein 26" Fully mit einem 29" HT zu Vergleichen, wenn es eigentlich nur um HTs für flache Strecken geht. Denn wie gesagt, kann ich nachvollziehen, dass sich im Vergleich der Beiden von dir genannten auf der gegebenen Strecke das größere HT besser fährt. Aber wer kann daraus beurteilen, ob sich im Vergleich zum 29" HT ein 650B oder 26er HT nicht NOCH besser fahren würde? Denn diese beiden werden mit Sicherheit leichter und je nach Geometrie wendiger sein (davon ausgehend, dass ein Einsteiger Bike nicht auf Carbon und Ultraleicht aufbaut)....

Und so lange man/frau nicht auf dem perfekten Bike gesessen hat, wissen wir doch alle eh nicht, was wirklich möglich wäre 

Greets Janni


----------



## Jan_1968 (21. Mai 2015)

Anforderung "Wendigkeit" sehe ich nicht als gegeben.

Jetzt mal konkret: Auf dem von @Pfefferminza benannten Fahrprofil, wo dort konkret könnte denn dort das 26er oder 650B besser abschneiden?
Ich lerne gerne dazu...


----------



## Aninaj (21. Mai 2015)

Jan_1968 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal konkret: Auf dem von @Pfefferminza benannten Fahrprofil, wo dort konkret könnte denn dort das 26er oder 650B besser abschneiden?
> Ich lerne gerne dazu...



Vielleicht etwas weit hergeholt, aber vielleicht da:
"vernünftiges Hardtail kaufen um mal zu schauen, wie sich das alles entwickelt. Die Träume sind groß[...]"

Ich sehe diese Aussage aus weiblicher Sicht, die sagt - noch denke ich, dies und das, aber weiß ich, was in 3 Monaten ist - Frauen eben  Und daher würde ich eher zu einem kleineren Bike greifen... Denn damit sind mehr Möglichkeiten offen und ganz ehrlich: Wieviele Jahre sind Leute 26er Räder gefahren und hatten keine Probleme? Warum muss jetzt JEDER 29er fahren? Aber vielleicht ist diese Dikussion ja eine gute Grundlage für Pfefferminza sich darüber klar zu werden, was sie wirklich in naher Zukunft fahren möchte und kann sich dann ein wenig besser überlegen, welches Bike ihren Anforderungen gerechter wird  Tschaka.

Janni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan_1968 (21. Mai 2015)

"...denn damit sind mehr Möglichkeiten offen..." Die Aussage ist so getroffen völlig falsch. Jede Radgröße hat -nach Anwendung- ihre Vor- und Nachteile. 
Ich nehme an, Du bist selbst schon ein 29iger gefahren? Du gibst hier nur die typischen weit verbreiteten Meinungen aus dem Forum wieder - die beste ist: 26iger waren immer gut, warum muss jeder jetzt ein 29iger fahren -

Die Diskussion zwischen uns Beiden führt zu nichts.

Da hilft wirklich nur: *@Pfefferminza fahre möglichst alle drei Radgrößen auf einem für dich typischen Weg, oder besser verschiedenen für dich typischen Wegen, und entscheide, was sich am besten fährt!*

*Wie* und *was* @Pfefferminza technisch *zukünftig* fahren wird, und in welche Richtung sich das entwickelt, vermag ich nicht zu sagen - und ja natürlich kann ein 29iger dann dafür die falsche Entscheidung sein, aber ein 26iger genauso!

Nur um das mal ins rechte Licht zu rücken: Ich selbst fahre kein 29iger, werde mir vermutlich auch nie eins anschaffen.

So, nun noch mal ein abschließender Satz: Zum genannten -jetzt bestehenden Fahrprofil- kann ich zumindest alle drei Radgrößen vergleichen, weil ich sie selbst auf dem Terrain bewegt und den direkten Vergleich habe - und dort wäre ein 29iger HT weit vorne!


----------



## Aninaj (21. Mai 2015)

Jan_1968 schrieb:


> "...denn damit sind mehr Möglichkeiten offen..." Die Aussage ist so getroffen völlig falsch. Jede Radgröße hat -nach Anwendung- ihre Vor- und Nachteile.



Natürlich hat jede Radgröße ihre Vor-und Nachteile, aber diese sind eben auch Größenabhängig... und bei 170 halte ICH GANZ PERSÖNLICH ein 26er oder auch ein 650B für passender.



Jan_1968 schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, Du bist selbst schon ein 29iger gefahren? Du gibst hier nur die typischen weit verbreiteten Meinungen aus dem Forum wieder - die beste ist: 26iger waren immer gut, warum muss jeder jetzt ein 29iger fahren -



Ich möchte nur darauf hinweisen, dass ich NICHT irgendeine weit verbeitet Meinung wiedergeben, sondern MEINE GANZ PERSÖNLICHE Meinung darlege. Inwiefern diese mit anderen Meinung korreliert oder kollidiert ist dabei völlig nebensächlich. Und Du solltest vielleicht nicht vergessen, dass du weder weiblich, noch 170 "klein" bist, oder? Ich wage zu behaupten, dass die Mehrheit der Frauen ihr Rad anders benutzen als die Mehrheit der Männer... 



Jan_1968 schrieb:


> Da hilft wirklich nur: *@Pfefferminza fahre möglichst alle drei Radgrößen auf einem für dich typischen Weg, oder besser verschiedenen für dich typischen Wegen, und entscheide, was sich am besten fährt!*



Das ist sicherlich der beste, leider aber auch der unrealistischste Weg. Ich zumindest hätte nicht die Möglichkeit alle Räder im entsprechenden Gelände idealerweise ja auch noch parallel zu testen...



Jan_1968 schrieb:


> So, nun noch mal ein abschließender Satz: Zum genannten -jetzt bestehenden Fahrprofil- kann ich zumindest alle drei Radgrößen vergleichen, weil ich sie selbst auf dem Terrain bewegt und den direkten Vergleich habe - und dort wäre ein 29iger HT weit vorne!



Ganz ehrlich, wenn ich Waldautobahnen fahren will, dann reicht auch eine gutes Trekking Bike oder ein MTB ohne jegliche Federung... Da braucht es weder 29" noch ein Hardtail... 

Und nur zur Sicherheit - justmy2cents 

Janni


----------



## Bettina (21. Mai 2015)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Entweder du mietest bei Testcentern Bikes für einen Tag oder zerrst unterwegs jedes Mädel, das ungefähr gleich groß ist, vom Rad und machst mal ne Probefahrt. Die meisten Leute sind nett, wenn man ihnen sagt, dass sie ein tolles Rad haben und ob man sich mal kurz drauf setzen darf.


Ich finde, das ist einer der besten Tipps! 
Leider wohnst du für die LO-Treffen etwas weit weg und dort sind 'Einsteiger'-Hardtails auch nicht sehr häufig.


----------



## Pfefferminza (21. Mai 2015)

Hui, vielen lieben Dank für eure vielfältigen und unterschiedlichen Meinungen, ich versuche es mal sortiert für mich zu beantworten:



Aninaj schrieb:


> Clickies oder nicht Clickies ist irgendwie Geschmackssache. Ich hab mit Clickies angefangen und bin auf FlatPedals umgestiegen. Grund: Ich bin ein Angsthase auf dem Bike und fühle mich mit FlatPedals in "schwierigen" Trails sicherer. Wer viel Waldautobahn fährt und weniger Trails wird die Vorzüge von Clickies zu schätzen wissen, oder wer eben ned so'n Angsthase ist wie ich  Es gibt Stimmen sie sagen "richtig" fahren lernst du wohl nur mir FlatPedals... an den Clickies ziehen kann schließlich jeder



Naja, ein bissi schissig bin ich schon, wenn ich meine Füße nicht unabhängig voneinander bewegen kann ... hmm, ich werde da noch drüber nachdenken, ggf. werde ich eher in bessere Flat Pedals investieren und später mal zuschauen, ob ich bei irgendjemandem Clickies probieren kann. Vielleicht bei den zitierten Ladies, die ich auf irgendwelchen Waldwegen von ihren Bikes zerren werde  .



Aninaj schrieb:


> Und nochmal zum 29" Thema - Ein 26er Fully mit einem 29er HT zu vergleichen finde ich etwas schwierig.. da zweiteres wahrscheinlich trotz der größerer Räder leichter ist. Und klar rollt das auf flacher, ebener Strecke besser...  ich vermute nur, bei Pfefferminza geht es auch Bergauf und in naher Zukunft auch über Trails bergab. Und dann möchte ich als Frau meinen Sattel gaaaaanz weit unten haben und mit dem Popes nicht auf dem Hinterrad langschrubbern  Aber just my 2 cent. Letztlich muss Jede mit ihrem Rad glücklich werden und Jede kann hier nur ihre ganz persönlichen Erfahrungen weitergeben.
> Grüßle
> Janni



Ich bin dankbar für die unterschiedlichen Meinungen, die hier geäußert werden, es entspricht meinem bisherigen Empfinden, dass das 29er sich auf der Straße sehr nett angefühlt hat (nanetnana, das rollt ja wirklich nett dahin), aber ich eben so ein bisschen Sorge habe, wie das für mich im Handling bergab und wenn's ein bisschen holpriger und kurviger wird, ist.

Das Problem ist, dass ich nicht nur nicht drei verschiedene Laufradgrößen nicht auf richtigen Trails testen kann, ich kann nicht mal eine Laufradgröße auf einem realen Trail testen.

Heute bin ich noch mal das Bergamont Roxtar Ltd. Alloy 27.5" in 42 und 47 und in der Damenversion 42" gefahren (wieder nur Runden im Geschäft) -> 42 fühlt sich nach draufbalancieren an, bei 47 passt die Geometrie soweit, Spacer müssten raus, damit es sich etwas "sportiver" anfühlt für mich und die Damenversion in 42" war die einzige, die von der Überstandshöhe her okay war.

Im Moment bin ich gerade so ein bisschen auf "Hut drauf, bestell dir ein 26er von Transalp, da kannst ich dir zumindest die Farbe draufklatschen lassen, die dir gefällt". Aber nächste Woche fahre ich noch zwei 27.5" Probe, die ein Händler mir zur Ansicht reinbestellt (natürlich dann nur in einer Rahmengröße jeweils), im Moment bin ich etwas verhalten ob der bisherigen Erfahrungen.


----------



## Aninaj (21. Mai 2015)

Pfefferminza schrieb:


> Heute bin ich noch mal das Bergamont Roxtar Ltd. Alloy 27.5" in 42 und 47 und in der Damenversion 42" gefahren (wieder nur Runden im Geschäft) -> 42 fühlt sich nach draufbalancieren an, bei 47 passt die Geometrie soweit, Spacer müssten raus, damit es sich etwas "sportiver" anfühlt für mich und die Damenversion in 42" war die einzige, die von der Überstandshöhe her okay war.



Dass die Damenversion in 42 das einzige zum drüber stehen war, wundert mich nicht. Das ist auch ein Grund, warum ich denke (und auch schon selber getestet habe), dass große Räder das nicht besser machen. Es gibt natürlich Stimmen die sagen, drüberstehen brauch ich nicht, ich steige ja nach hinten von meinem Rad ab, aber ich fühl mich damit sicherer und hab schon oft gedacht, gut, dass der Rahmen ned so hoch ist.

ABER, was genau ist denn eine "Sportivere" Position? Je Höher der Rahmen vom Sitzrohr, desto länger auch das Oberrohr und desto gestreckter. Beim MTBen sitzt frau allgemein nicht so gestreckt und bergab gibt eine etwas höhere Front und ein kompakterer Sitz auf dem Rad mehr Sicherheit, als wenn du arg gestreckt drauf hockst. Man kann auch mit Vorbaulänge und Sattelstütze noch kleinere Anpassungen machen, falls du letztlich feststellst es paßt doch ned sooooo super (aber wie schon gesagt, der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier und gewöhnt sich an fast alles  ).

Tipp: Um eine Idee für die richtige Länge (also Oberrohr) zu bekommen, steige bei der Probefahrt nach hinten ab. Also hinter den Sattel, so dass du über dem Hinterrad stehst. Du solltest dabei weder am Sattel hängen bleiben noch Affenarme bekommen, sondern das Rad noch gut halten können. (Hier wird's kurz erklärt mit Bild: nach hinten absteigen)



Pfefferminza schrieb:


> Im Moment bin ich gerade so ein bisschen auf "Hut drauf, bestell dir ein 26er von Transalp, da kannst ich dir zumindest die Farbe draufklatschen lassen, die dir gefällt". Aber nächste Woche fahre ich noch zwei 27.5" Probe, die ein Händler mir zur Ansicht reinbestellt (natürlich dann nur in einer Rahmengröße jeweils), im Moment bin ich etwas verhalten ob der bisherigen Erfahrungen.



Versuch unvoreingenommen ranzugehen. Probier alles aus. Nimm alle Tipps die du hier bekommen kannst mit. Und vergiß nicht dich am Ende für eines zu entscheiden. Egal welches, es wird besser als das bisherige sein und mit etwas mehr Erfahrung wirst du dann eher merken was zu dir und deinem Fahrstil paßt.

Grüßle
Janni


----------



## Pfefferminza (21. Mai 2015)

Bettina schrieb:


> Ich finde, das ist einer der besten Tipps!
> Leider wohnst du für die LO-Treffen etwas weit weg und dort sind 'Einsteiger'-Hardtails auch nicht sehr häufig.



Ich seh mich schon als "Pfefferminza - der Schrecken der Trails" = die, die alle von ihren Radln runterreißt.

Bisher habe ich nur Männer getroffen und 2-3 Frauen aber auf Fullys, also nichts, wovon ich sie runterreißen hätte wollen bzw. wollen schon, aber nichts was mir im Moment dienlich ist.


----------



## Pfefferminza (21. Mai 2015)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Dass die Damenversion in 42 das einzige zum drüber stehen war, wundert mich nicht. Das ist auch ein Grund, warum ich denke (und auch schon selber getestet habe), dass große Räder das nicht besser machen. Es gibt natürlich Stimmen die sagen, drüberstehen brauch ich nicht, ich steige ja nach hinten von meinem Rad ab, aber ich fühl mich damit sicherer und hab schon oft gedacht, gut, dass der Rahmen ned so hoch ist.



Ich habe halt jetzt zum Beispiel überhaupt keine Ahnung, wie sich das auswirken würde, wenn ich zum Beispiel das 26" Transalp nehme, dass mir von der Oberrohrlänge und der Rahmengeometrie recht gut passen sollte, rein gefühlsmäßig würd' ich sagen, das passt scho' ... aber in Realität. Aber ich merke ich lerne gerade sehr viel dazu, was sich wie auswirkt und welche Längen für mich bisher offensichtlich relevant waren. 



Aninaj schrieb:


> ABER, was genau ist denn eine "Sportivere" Position? Je Höher der Rahmen vom Sitzrohr, desto länger auch das Oberrohr und desto gestreckter. Beim MTBen sitzt frau allgemein nicht so gestreckt und bergab gibt eine etwas höhere Front und ein kompakterer Sitz auf dem Rad mehr Sicherheit, als wenn du arg gestreckt drauf hockst. Man kann auch mit Vorbaulänge und Sattelstütze noch kleinere Anpassungen machen, falls du letztlich feststellst es paßt doch ned sooooo super (aber wie schon gesagt, der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier und gewöhnt sich an fast alles  ).



Ich habe den begriff gewählt, weil mir bei einem Verkaufsgespräch das "sportivere Position" gefühlte 700 mal um die Ohren geworfen wurde, einfach weil ich meinte, ich sitze auf dem 29er wie auf dem Hollandrad, daraufhin wurde mir geantwortet, dass ich "offensichtlich eine sportivere Position" bevorzuge, was ich ulkig fand. 
Gestreckt mag ich nicht, das finde ich ungemütlich auf die Dauer.



Aninaj schrieb:


> Tipp: Um eine Idee für die richtige Länge (also Oberrohr) zu bekommen, steige bei der Probefahrt nach hinten ab. Also hinter den Sattel, so dass du über dem Hinterrad stehst. Du solltest dabei weder am Sattel hängen bleiben noch Affenarme bekommen, sondern das Rad noch gut halten können. (Hier wird's kurz erklärt mit Bild: nach hinten absteigen)



Danke für den Tipp, das werde ich morgen gleich ausprobieren!



Aninaj schrieb:


> Versuch unvoreingenommen ranzugehen. Probier alles aus. Nimm alle Tipps die du hier bekommen kannst mit. Und vergiß nicht dich am Ende für eines zu entscheiden. Egal welches, es wird besser als das bisherige sein und mit etwas mehr Erfahrung wirst du dann eher merken was zu dir und deinem Fahrstil paßt.
> 
> Grüßle
> Janni



Danke, ich habe das Gefühl, die Entscheidung ist im Moment weit, weit weg.


----------



## Votec Tox (21. Mai 2015)

Was ich nicht verstehe, wo sind die Supersonderangebote in 26"?
Gibt es da nichts mehr? Irgendwer schrieb hier doch neulich, es gibt keine bessere Zeit als sich momentan ein 26" Mtb zusammenzustellen, alles wird einem hinterhergeworfen...

Gefahren bin ich im direkten Vergleich zu meinem kurzen 26" Hardtail ein 29er Hardtail und zwar dieses in XS (leider über 1000.-):
http://www.bike-alm.de/product_info.php?info=p57157_Breezer-Lightning-Team-29--2014.html
Beeindruckend, daß es um die engesten Spitzkehren, also welche, die man gerade noch ohne zu versetzen fahren kann, lässig zu fahren und nicht zu sperrig war. Denke 29er Hardtails können auch in kleineren Rahmengrößen funktionieren, da kein Dämpfer usw. untergebracht werden muß. (Ein 29"er Fulli habe ich auch schomal ausführlich getestet (ist hier egal welches das war), das empfand ich als LKW, überhaupt nicht meine Welt und nicht nur die Riesenräder optisch - das ist hier aber OT)

Inzwischen halte ich es mit "cxfahrer": Kaufe Dir das, welches Dir spontan zusagt bzw. gefällt und nutze es! Und wenn es das Transalp ist, dann nimm eben das.
Ein wenig Fehlkauf wird wohl immer dabei sein, ein richtiger Fehlkauf wird es aber nicht werden, so wie Du schon in der Materie steckst.

@ Jan  1968: Wenn Frauen schreiben sie wollen nur cc und kommodes Gelände fahren, heißt das noch garnichts... 
@Aninaj: Du hast wirklich fundiert beraten, zumindest traf es meistens meine pers. Ansichten  (bis auf - wie immer - das mit der Überstandshöhe, aber die sollte beim Hardtail ohne großen Federweg und der Schrittlänge von 80cm ja ohnehin kein Problem sein.)
Aber hier wage ich Dir zu widersprechen: 





Aninaj schrieb:


> Ich wage zu behaupten, dass die Mehrheit der Frauen ihr Rad anders benutzen als die Mehrheit der Männer...


Ich glaube das verhält sich ganz ähnlich nur das es insges. viel weniger mountainbikende Frauen gibt. Aber ist auch OT.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (21. Mai 2015)

Es ist das Univega Summit in 43.

Eventuelle Schwachstellen in der Ausstattung vernachlässigen und nach und nach beirüsten.

*Da ich für Gleichberechtigung bin, poste ich einfach da wo ich Bock habe. Danke.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (21. Mai 2015)

Mit Flatpedals fahren lernen macht Sinn. Da musst du kein Vermögen ausgeben. Sowas tut es völlig: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/nukeproof-electron-evo-pedale-/rp-prod122950
Aber unbedingt ein paar Radschuhe (z.B Five Ten) dazu kaufen und nicht mit Laufschuhen fahren. Eventuell auch Pflaster. 
Und die verstellbare Sattelstütze mit 125 mm Hub BRAUCHST du! Achte bei der Rahmenhöhe darauf, dass die noch reinpasst und das ganze nicht zu hoch kommt. Du ärgerst dich schwarz!

Zu kurz/lang: Reach von 380mm ist kurz, 430 ist lang für dich. Damit du den Unterschied merkst, auch immer die verbaute Vorbaulänge beachten und im Stehen fahren. Sattel kann man eh um die 2 cm vor und zurück schieben. Wenn du keine Muskelprotzin bist, muss der Rahmen nicht zu lang sein. Sonst macht nach einer Stunde der Rücken schlapp und dann tut der Nacken und die Hände weh...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfefferminza (22. Mai 2015)

Vorweg:
Vielen lieben Dank, ihr seid eine Wucht und ich finde das gerade alles extrem hilfreich! Danke!!! 




Votec Tox schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe, wo sind die Supersonderangebote in 26"?
> Gibt es da nichts mehr? Irgendwer schrieb hier doch neulich, es gibt keine bessere Zeit als sich momentan ein 26" Mtb zusammenzustellen, alles wird einem hinterhergeworfen...



Damit hätte ich ja auch irgendwie gerechnet, aber die bisher besuchten Händler (und da gehe ich gerade schnurstracks auf die Zweistelligkeit zu) schauen mich an, als ob ich ein Einhorn geordert hätte ...



Votec Tox schrieb:


> Gefahren bin ich im direkten Vergleich zu meinem kurzen 26" Hardtail ein 29er Hardtail und zwar dieses in XS (leider über 1000.-):
> http://www.bike-alm.de/product_info.php?info=p57157_Breezer-Lightning-Team-29--2014.html
> Beeindruckend, daß es um die engesten Spitzkehren, also welche, die man gerade noch ohne zu versetzen fahren kann, lässig zu fahren und nicht zu sperrig war. Denke 29er Hardtails können auch in kleineren Rahmengrößen funktionieren, da kein Dämpfer usw. untergebracht werden muß. (Ein 29"er Fulli habe ich auch schomal ausführlich getestet (ist hier egal welches das war), das empfand ich als LKW, überhaupt nicht meine Welt und nicht nur die Riesenräder optisch - das ist hier aber OT)
> 
> ...



Danke für deine Meinung/Erfahrung - ich denke (der Tip ist ja schon von mehreren gekommen), ich werde mal mein Bauchgefühl einschalten, wo mich das hinzieht.



Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Es ist das Univega Summit in 43.
> 
> Eventuelle Schwachstellen in der Ausstattung vernachlässigen und nach und nach beirüsten.
> 
> *Da ich für Gleichberechtigung bin, poste ich einfach da wo ich Bock habe. Danke.



Danke für deine Meinung, es war von den gestesteten 29er auf jeden Fall das netteste Rad, allerdings sind meine 29er Bedenken wie beschrieben recht hoch, schwierig, schwierig (oder vlt. nicht und ich mache es mir nur so schwierig  ). 



Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Mit Flatpedals fahren lernen macht Sinn. Da musst du kein Vermögen ausgeben. Sowas tut es völlig: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/nukeproof-electron-evo-pedale-/rp-prod122950
> Aber unbedingt ein paar Radschuhe (z.B Five Ten) dazu kaufen und nicht mit Laufschuhen fahren. Eventuell auch Pflaster.
> Und die verstellbare Sattelstütze mit 125 mm Hub BRAUCHST du! Achte bei der Rahmenhöhe darauf, dass die noch reinpasst und das ganze nicht zu hoch kommt. Du ärgerst dich schwarz!
> 
> Zu kurz/lang: Reach von 380mm ist kurz, 430 ist lang für dich. Damit du den Unterschied merkst, auch immer die verbaute Vorbaulänge beachten und im Stehen fahren. Sattel kann man eh um die 2 cm vor und zurück schieben. Wenn du keine Muskelprotzin bist, muss der Rahmen nicht zu lang sein. Sonst macht nach einer Stunde der Rücken schlapp und dann tut der Nacken und die Hände weh...



Danke für die Erklärung zum Reach! Das Transalp in 18" liegt da zum Beispiel gut in der Mitte. Was ich aber noch nicht ganz checke, geht sich das dort dann zum Beispiel mit der verstellbaren Sattelstütze (die ich NICHT brauche) noch aus?

Zu den Flatpedals, nachdem ich dann auch noch so eine Farbfanatikerin bin, habe ich ein bisschen rumgesucht, zu den Pedals im Forum nichts gefunden habe, wären die äquivalent okay? Fire Eye Broil 
Und Schuhe such ich auch schon ... *uff* ... das Geldbörserl freut sich  ! Aber dazu findet sich hier im Forum auch sehr viel Hilfreiches, das ist total fein!

Nochmal ein fettes *DANKE* an alle, die sich hier so viel Mühe mit mir geben und ihre Zeit opfern, wirklich spitze!!


----------



## Votec Tox (22. Mai 2015)

Die Pedale sind vom Preis und Gewicht her o.k.
Alternativ - aber teurer - Sudpin 3:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...gclid=CLacsYTr1cUCFYvpwgodYKgAAA&gclsrc=aw.ds
sie haben noch Pins im Mittelbereich außen, sind aber sogar etwas schwerer...

Schuhe: irgendein Auslaufmodell vom 5/10 wie dem Freerider:
https://www.maciag-offroad.de/mountainbike-schuhe/
Die kauft man am Besten im Dezember, da gabs den Freerider für 59.-


----------



## Pfefferminza (22. Mai 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Die Pedale sind vom Preis und Gewicht her o.k.
> Alternativ - aber teurer - Sudpin 3:
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...gclid=CLacsYTr1cUCFYvpwgodYKgAAA&gclsrc=aw.ds
> sie haben noch Pins im Mittelbereich außen, sind aber sogar etwas schwerer...



Die hab ich mir auch schon angesehen und irgendwo sogar um die €60.- gefunden!



Votec Tox schrieb:


> Schuhe: irgendein Auslaufmodell vom 5/10 wie dem Freerider:
> https://www.maciag-offroad.de/mountainbike-schuhe/
> Die kauft man am Besten im Dezember, da gabs den Freerider für 59.-



Supi, danke! Ich denke, ich habe mir schon ein nettes Modell in dazupassendem Blau gefunden!  Bringen die Elements was für den Herbst (wg. wasserdicht)? Bis Dezember warte ich aber nimmer!  Aber gut zu wissen zum Vormerken!


----------



## Votec Tox (22. Mai 2015)

Die Elements sind tatsächlich recht wetterfest, habe sie zusätzlich... 
Falls Du viel bei schlechtem Wetter fährst, dann würde ich sie vorziehen, sonst die Normalen und später mal "nachrüsten"


----------



## Pfefferminza (22. Mai 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Die Elements sind tatsächlich recht wetterfest, habe sie zusätzlich...
> Falls Du viel bei schlechtem Wetter fährst, dann würde ich sie vorziehen, sonst die Normalen und später mal "nachrüsten"



Hab die Elements nämlich auch noch vergünstigt in schickem Blau gefunden ... und die Freerider in teal. Sehr nett. Habe ich schon erwähnt, dass man beim MTB-Kaufen viel zu viel Geld liegen lassen kann???


----------



## Votec Tox (22. Mai 2015)

Jetzt wo Du schon die Schuhe und Pedale hast, fehlt nur noch das Rad  
(duck und wech )


----------



## Pfefferminza (22. Mai 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Jetzt wo Du schon die Schuhe und Pedale hast, fehlt nur noch das Rad
> (duck und wech )


----------



## greenhorn-biker (22. Mai 2015)

Pfefferminza schrieb:


> Die hab ich mir auch schon angesehen und irgendwo sogar um die €60.- gefunden


Wenn es günstig sein soll werfe ich mal die https://www.bike-components.de/de/Exustar/E-PB525-Plattformpedale-p26547/schwarz-universal-o20001/ in den Raum, meiner Meinung nach ein tolles Preis-Leistungs Verhältnis für ein Einsteigerbike


----------



## Schwimmer (23. Mai 2015)

Pfefferminza schrieb:


> ... Habe ich schon erwähnt, dass man beim MTB-Kaufen viel zu viel Geld liegen lassen kann???


Das ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen, gut dass Du es erwähnst, da muss ich 'mal Obacht geben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfefferminza (23. Mai 2015)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Das ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen, gut dass Du es erwähnst, da muss ich 'mal Obacht geben ...


Siehst du? Gut, dass ich was gesagt habe, jetzt kannst du nicht behaupten, du wärest nicht gewarnt worden


----------



## Schwimmer (23. Mai 2015)

Pfefferminza schrieb:


> Siehst du? Gut, dass ich was gesagt habe, jetzt kannst du nicht behaupten, du wärest nicht gewarnt worden


----------



## Pfefferminza (29. Mai 2015)

Heute ist schon einiges eingetrudelt, Bike fehlt noch  . Aus Geizgründen habe ich mich jetzt mal gegen die Sudpin III und für die FireEye Broil entschieden, mal schauen, wie sie sich schlagen.


----------



## Perlenkette (29. Mai 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Jetzt wo Du schon die Schuhe und Pedale hast, fehlt nur noch das Rad
> (duck und wech )




... und Shirt + Helm in Rahmenfarbe  ;-))))


----------



## Pfefferminza (29. Mai 2015)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> ... und Shirt + Helm in Rahmenfarbe  ;-))))



I like your thinking, *räusper*, Helm ist bereits ausgesucht, Shirt habe ich noch nicht gefunden  . Leider habe ich auch schon einen schönen Rucksack und eine lange Hose für den Herbst, sowie fabrlich passende Schuhe für den Herbst gefunden. Habe ich schon erwähnt, dass das echt ins Geld gehen kann?


----------



## Perlenkette (29. Mai 2015)

nein, das kann nicht sein, nicht _dieser_ Sport! ;-))

Wo hast Du denn die Schuhe und Pedalen bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfefferminza (29. Mai 2015)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> nein, das kann nicht sein, nicht _dieser_ Sport! ;-))
> 
> Wo hast Du denn die Schuhe und Pedalen bestellt?



Die Schuhe habe ich bei Maciag Offroad bestellt, die Pedale bei Chain Reaction Cycles, mein Partner hat sich ebenfalls Schuhe bestellt bei Rider's Heaven, alle drei haben sehr flott geliefert, sehr fein!


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (29. Mai 2015)

Pfefferminza schrieb:


> I like your thinking, *räusper*, Helm ist bereits ausgesucht, Shirt habe ich noch nicht gefunden  . Leider habe ich auch schon einen schönen Rucksack und eine lange Hose für den Herbst, sowie fabrlich passende Schuhe für den Herbst gefunden. Habe ich schon erwähnt, dass das echt ins Geld gehen kann?



Rucksack reicht, Shirt brauchst du nicht. *duckundwech* 

Aber wenigstens konsequent, dass du schon Herbstsachen kaufst. Wenn du in dieser Reihenfolge weiter einkaufst, gibts im Sommer noch kein Bike 

Bei meiner Freundin ist es zur Zeit auch so eine Entscheidungsqual. Sie hat bei einer Freundin letztes WE ein ganz tolles Bike probegefahren. Aber das gibts so nicht mehr. Was dann? Schuhe!!!


----------



## Pfefferminza (30. Mai 2015)

Doch, das Bike habe ich jetzt bestellt, das gibt es also noch diesen Sommer  . Ich habe mich jetzt für's Transalp entschieden, irgendwo muss ich dann ja mal einen Punkt setzen und ich denke, mit der Wahl werde ich für's erste sicher zufrieden sein.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (30. Mai 2015)

Viel Freude damit!


----------



## Schwimmer (30. Mai 2015)

Pfefferminza schrieb:


> Doch, das Bike habe ich jetzt bestellt, das gibt es also noch diesen Sommer  . Ich habe mich jetzt für's Transalp entschieden, irgendwo muss ich dann ja mal einen Punkt setzen und ich denke, mit der Wahl werde ich für's erste sicher zufrieden sein.



ja ja, das kleine Schwarze ermöglicht Dir dann alle möglichen Farbkominationen an Schuhen, Hosen, Handschuhen, Oberteilen,
Helmen und Bike-Komponenten!  
Das wahre Paradies, sozusagen ...


----------



## lucie (31. Mai 2015)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Bei meiner Freundin ist es zur Zeit auch so eine Entscheidungsqual. Sie hat bei einer Freundin letztes WE ein ganz tolles Bike probegefahren. Aber das gibts so nicht mehr. Was dann? Schuhe!!!



Schuhe kann Frau nicht genug haben. Wichtig ist nur, dass 'ne "5" draufsteht.


----------



## Schwimmer (31. Mai 2015)

lucie schrieb:


> Schuhe kann Frau nicht genug haben...



Der Eindruck drängt sich einem massiv auf ...


----------



## Biketrulla (31. Mai 2015)

lucie schrieb:


> Wichtig ist nur, dass 'ne "5" draufsteht




35???


----------



## scylla (31. Mai 2015)

lucie schrieb:


> Wichtig ist nur, dass 'ne "5" draufsteht.



... und keine 10 dahinter


----------



## lucie (31. Mai 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> ... und keine 10 dahinter



Genau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (31. Mai 2015)

lucie schrieb:


> Schuhe kann Frau nicht genug haben. Wichtig ist nur, dass 'ne "5" draufsteht.



Ich habe jetzt öffentlich mein Comming Out: Ich besitze ca. 3x so viele Schuhe wie meine Freundin.
Und ich benutze alle und brauche keine Pflaster dafür. Sie hat eine Kiste voll Schuhe, die auch mit Pflaster als nicht wirklich tragbar ausgesondert wurden. Die Unterschiede im Konsumverhalten sind immer wieder lustig 

Erklärt mir jemand den Spaß mit der 5 und ohne 10?  Bin ich zu alt?  Auf vielen Schuhen steht doch eine 5 und 90° weiter eine 10.


----------



## Schwimmer (31. Mai 2015)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt öffentlich mein Comming Out: Ich besitze ca. 3x so viele Schuhe wie meine Freundin.
> Und ich benutze alle und brauche keine Pflaster dafür. Sie hat eine Kiste voll Schuhe, die auch mit Pflaster als nicht wirklich tragbar ausgesondert wurden. Die Unterschiede im Konsumverhalten sind immer wieder lustig
> 
> Erklärt mir jemand den Spaß mit der 5 und ohne 10?  Bin ich zu alt?  Auf vielen Schuhen steht doch eine 5 und 90° weiter eine 10.




Kuckst Du hier:
http://fiveten.com/


----------



## lucie (31. Mai 2015)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Erklärt mir jemand den Spaß mit der 5 und ohne 10?  Bin ich zu alt?  Auf vielen Schuhen steht doch eine 5 und 90° weiter eine 10.



Ja eben, die 10 steht nicht dahinter...


----------



## scylla (31. Mai 2015)

Mist, ich hab schon so lange kein FünfZehn mehr getragen, dass ich die Zahlenanordnung im Logo nimmer korrekt im Kopf hatte


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (31. Mai 2015)

Also steht doch ne 10 hinter der 5!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (2. Juni 2015)

wenn das Thema hier sowieso schon abdriftet.... 

Häng ich mich mal ran! 
Mich hat dieser Bericht sehr inspiriert, so stelle ich mir vor, könnte mir ein Hardtail gefallen: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/04/20/sea-otter-classic-specialized-fuse-ruze-6fattie-rumor-650/

Aber ich baue ja so wahnsinnig gerne selber meine Bikes auf. Mit welchem Rahmen könnte ich sowas in der Richtung hinbekommen? Schwierig, oder? Ein Fatbike soll es nicht werden. Aber eines mit fetter Bereifung und trailtauglich


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (3. Juni 2015)

Im Enduro-Hardtail Thema gab es ähnliche Versuche schon mit 650B Rahmen und 26+ Laufrädern. Aber ich würde noch bisschen warten. Rahmen mit mehr Reifenfreiheit kommen doch gerade erst...


----------



## Pfefferminza (3. Juni 2015)

@ 5.10: Na, das wäre ja eine ziemliche Neuerung, wenn ich plötzlich anfangen würde Schuhe zu horten, ich bin da eher praktisch veranlagt.  Hier trudeln inzwischen Werkzeug und eine neue Standpumpe ein, nicht nur Schuhe.

@ Fr. Rauscher: Ich habe keine Ahnung, bin aber gespannt, wie sich deine Idee entwickelt.


----------



## Pfefferminza (4. Juni 2015)

Es ist da! Es ist da! Es ist da!

Und nun nochmal ruhig: Rad kam gestern an, zusammengebaut und kurze Testrunde. Heute konnte ich es nach der Arbeit noch gemütlich ausführen. Fazit: Größe passt, ich fühl mich wohl drauf. Das Rad hat sich heute brav gezeigt und ich denke, wir werden Spaß miteinander haben.









Und ein Schnappschuss von der ersten Ausfahrt:





Ich sag jetzt nicht, dass die Sattelstützenklemme die falsche Farbe hat, sonst hält man mich noch für verrückt.  Das ist nicht das Blau, das ich möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sittenstrolch (4. Juni 2015)

und? zufrieden? passt alles?

Die Sattelstützenklemme hat irgendwie ne komisch Farbe, ist doch gar kein Blau .


----------



## Pfefferminza (4. Juni 2015)

Ich denke ja, es passt. Ich habe ein gutes Gefühl, bin glücklich, mich für die 26" entschieden zu haben, ich denke, das war für das Rad jetzt eine gute Wahl.

Ich denke, es fehlen noch ein paar Feinjustierungen (Bremshebelposition z.Bsp.) und ich muss wirklich sagen, die Jungs von Transalp waren auch sehr fein: ordentliche Telefonate und nette Beratung und der Versand war sowieso blitzschnell.

Das "Blau" ist mehr Türkis würde ich sagen. Ich suche schon nach einer anderen.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (4. Juni 2015)

Männer habens da leichter: Blau ist blau! Wir können nur Grundfarben unterscheiden  Den selben Ton trifft man bei Eloxal sowieso nicht. Aber deine Schuhe und Pedale haben auch einen Türkis-Stich. 
Hope Sattelklemmen haben ein kräftiges blau. www.bike-components.de/de/Hope/Sattelklemme-mit-Schnellspanner-p20813/

Hat's schon einen Namen?


----------



## Aninaj (4. Juni 2015)

Hallo Pfefferminza,

freut mich sehr, dass du dich letztlich für ein Bike entscheiden konntest und es zumindest vorerst das Richtige ist  Viel Spaß damit und mach mal beizeiten ein "richtiges" Bild 

Janni


----------



## Pfefferminza (4. Juni 2015)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Männer habens da leichter: Blau ist blau! Wir können nur Grundfarben unterscheiden  Den selben Ton trifft man bei Eloxal sowieso nicht. Aber deine Schuhe und Pedale haben auch einen Türkis-Stich.
> Hope Sattelklemmen haben ein kräftiges blau. www.bike-components.de/de/Hope/Sattelklemme-mit-Schnellspanner-p20813/
> 
> Hat's schon einen Namen?



Die Hope Sattelklemme hatte ich mir schon angesehen, die hat zumindest lt. Produktbild die richtige Farbe. Und nein, das ist nichts spezifisch weibliches, sondern etwas spezifisch ästhetisches.  Wenn ich schon die Details in einer Farbe habe, dann soll sie wenigstens zusammenpassen.

@ Name: Ich glaube Schwimmer war es weiter oben, seitdem hängt "das kleine Schwarze" hier in der Luft . Allerdings war es heute auch schon mein dark knight ... mal schauen was picken bleibt! 



Aninaj schrieb:


> Hallo Pfefferminza,
> 
> freut mich sehr, dass du dich letztlich für ein Bike entscheiden konntest und es zumindest vorerst das Richtige ist  Viel Spaß damit und mach mal beizeiten ein "richtiges" Bild
> 
> Janni



Ja, das ordentliche Bild folgt noch, ich war zu sehr mit "komm, fahr 'ma weiter!" beschäftigt! Aber ich bin sehr, sehr happy mit meinem neuen Bike.

Vielen lieben Dank allen, die mich so tatkäftig unterstützt haben, mir hat das sehr viel gebracht und ich bin sehr glücklich mit der schlussendlichen Entscheidung!!


----------



## Pfefferminza (5. Juni 2015)

Ach ja, noch ein Nachtrag:

Die Schuhe und Pedale sind wirklich genial, dieses Draufkleben auf den Pedalen - genial. Außerdem sind die Schuhe saubequem und haben auf normalem Boden auch einen genialen Grip, was ich mir nicht erwartet hätte. Da dürfen sich auch einen Türkisstich haben, ist verziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfefferminza (18. Juni 2015)

Ein Foto bin ich euch ja noch schuldig  





Mittlerweile habe ich schon einige Kilometer abgespult, ich bin nach wie vor sehr, sehr happy. An der Sattelneigung möchte ich noch rumprobieren, aber ansonsten ist es wirklich fein. Die Strecken derzeit finde ich im Moment weniger fein. Ich probiere einfach MTB-Strecke um Strecke aus, allerdings entpuppen sich alle ausgeschilderten Routen als langweilige Strampelübungen, die zwar gut für meine Muckis sind, aber sonst eher mau ... naja, wird sich auch finden.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (18. Juni 2015)

Pfefferminza schrieb:


> Ich probiere einfach MTB-Strecke um Strecke aus, allerdings entpuppen sich alle ausgeschilderten Routen als langweilige Strampelübungen, die zwar gut für meine Muckis sind, aber sonst eher mau ... naja, wird sich auch finden.



ÖAV/DAV Wanderkarten holen, Forststraßen hoch und Wanderwege runter fahren. Von Tourismusverbänden ausgeschilderte MTB-Radwege sind fast überall für Kinderwagen und Rollstuhlfahrer geeignete Forststraßen.


----------



## Schwimmer (20. Juni 2015)

Pfefferminza schrieb:


> Ein Foto bin ich euch ja noch schuldig
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schick, das kleine Schwarze


----------

